# My Boys Are Acting Like Children With Toys



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I just brought Rogue into my home yesterday, he and Sin are getting along very nicely. But I have a question about how they act with toys. 

I have alot of dog toys, I just bought 3 new ones yesterday for Rogue. Sin will be playing with a toy and Rogue will go over to him and growl at him so he drops the toy and then he will take it and walk away! Sin will then get a new toy and Rogue will then go after that toy. How rude!

So this is what I have been doing..... I give them both a toy away from each other, when one starts to wander towards the others toy I stand up and my a "Ah Ah" noise which snaps them out of it. 

Should I continue doing that or is there another method I should do? Should I put all of the toys away?

I can tell Rogue wants to be the boss of the 2 of them, Sin doesn't seem to mind but I will not tolerate him being a bully. They play nice together, they walk side by side and lick each others face. They became quick buddies but they are a bunch of jealous children with toys.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If one of my dogs takes the toys, and the other doesn't seem to mind I don't bother it. Rogue is trying to assert his place above Sin and you trying to not allow it will not necessarily change the situation. In my experience when pushing for pack order if it's not the toys...it will be something else. The water dish, the couch, whatever.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> If one of my dogs takes the toys, and the other doesn't seem to mind I don't bother it. Rogue is trying to assert his place above Sin and you trying to not allow it will not necessarily change the situation. In my experience when pushing for pack order if it's not the toys...it will be something else. The water dish, the couch, whatever.


So I ignore it?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If Sin is not retaliating and doesn't seem bothered by it, I would probably just ignore it. They are communicating without killing each other. Although I would probably also make sure that you are practicing NILIF with the new dog, and giving them time apart from each other and with you individually.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> If Sin is not retaliating and doesn't seem bothered by it, I would probably just ignore it. They are communicating without killing each other. Although I would probably also make sure that you are practicing NILIF with the new dog, and giving them time apart from each other and with you individually.


Ok, thank you.

I am trying to work something out with Sinister's "Daddy" my ex boyfriend, he said he could take Sin some days after work so that I can bond more with Rogue. I give them treats at the same time and pet them at the same time. I throw the ball for Sin and play tug o war with Rogue at the same time. He gets the same rules as Sinister. The first thing he did when he came into my house was jump on the furniture, Sin is not allowed on the furniture so Rogue will have to understand that he is not allowed either. I am really trying to do the same things with both of them. I want it to be fair in my home. Sin may be my baby and he was here first but I already love Rogue and he is here now. So no one is ranked above the other.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Willow is always taking toys away from Dallas. I am always there to supervise so we have had no issues. Dallas will put up a token growl but then Willow usually walks away with the toy. If I hear or sense that Dallas's growl is a little more than token, that is when I back Willow off and tell her to Leave it or No Play (which is Willow cue to back away from Dallas and leave her alone). 
It is just important that you watch them interact and don't let anything escalate.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> Willow is always taking toys away from Dallas. I am always there to supervise so we have had no issues. Dallas will put up a token growl but then Willow usually walks away with the toy. If I hear or sense that Dallas's growl is a little more than token, that is when I back Willow off and tell her to Leave it or No Play (which is Willow cue to back away from Dallas and leave her alone).
> *It is just important that you watch them interact and don't let anything escalate*.


I have been watching them like a hawk. He hasn't even been with us a full day, I am still finding out his personality and I dont want anything to happen to either of them. I seperate them when feeding just in case.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I was going to actually say this when I read your announcement thread but decided not too. I think now it may apply:

My general rule when a new dog comes into the home is that there are no toys for a few weeks. That way they get used to each other without the added value of toys to argue over. Once they are getting along well then they get supervised toy time. Like the other poster said, if one is stealing and the other isn't protesting or growling back then I let it go and let them figure it out. If they start to fight over the toy, the toys go away. It's usually over a month before they are allowed to have toys unsupervised.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I was going to actually say this when I read your announcement thread but decided not too. I think now it may apply:
> 
> My general rule when a new dog comes into the home is that there are no toys for a few weeks. That way they get used to each other without the added value of toys to argue over. Once they are getting along well then they get supervised toy time. Like the other poster said, if one is stealing and the other isn't protesting or growling back then I let it go and let them figure it out. If they start to fight over the toy, the toys go away. It's usually over a month before they are allowed to have toys unsupervised.


Ok, maybe I'll do that. Is it ok to still give them toys when they are in their crate?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

The have separate crates right? Then of course. The point is just to remove any source of competition or fight. You wouldn't throw a steak down and say have at it boys? right? 

They don't really know each other yet and if they are going to fight over something, it would be something valuable like food or toys (or you). No need to give them more opportunity than necessary yet. It's like we always say: set them up for success.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> The have separate crates right? Then of course. The point is just to remove any source of competition or fight. You wouldn't throw a steak down and say have at it boys? right?
> 
> They don't really know each other yet and if they are going to fight over something, it would be something valuable like food or toys (or you). No need to give them more opportunity than necessary yet. It's like we always say: set them up for success.


Yes, they have seperate crates. 

I am going to remove the toys from the living room.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have to be careful with toys. Apache 7 years old is extremly toy driven and he will guard things, my fault he was spoiled. The pup is 7 months and she will bark in his face then I'll see the snarly face from Apache. I try to distract her with another toy. One day I brought home a ball that has a squeeky in it. I didn't think much of it, well they did. Both dogs wanted this ball so bad, I ended up taking it away "my ball now". That was that. They are playing nicer now but I don't leave them unattend with chewy's or toys. 
Another thing is I would always give Sin food or treats first. 
In my house I give Apache first, then Kiya then the baby.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We have trouble with toy stealing here too. All the toys are kept in a tote with a lid (but drill vent holes in it because slobbery toys get stinky when shut up inside) and when we bring toys out, each dog gets one toy and it has to be totally supervised, or Rosa will end up with both toys. We generally buy two of every kind of toy so they each have the same one.

I think it's a good idea not to let one dog always end up with the toys, even if he gives it up willingly. You as the parent should decide who gets the toy, even if that means taking it back and giving it to the other dog. But I try to prevent the stealing in the first place.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> We generally buy two of every kind of toy so they each have the same one.


With my last foster I took this one step further and bought three of a certain ball. It was the first toy that he ever played with and so it was his favorite and of course Raven would occasionally want it because, well, it was her favorite too. So, I went out and got two more so they could each have one and there was always an extra to avoid one of them insisting on having both. He also got to take that ball with him to his new home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I put the toys away last night. The 2 of them played for a long time, they act as if they have always been together. Like 2 peas in a pod. I am so happy. This is what I have always wanted. 

I love both of my boys very much!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I put the toys away last night. The 2 of them played for a long time, they act as if they have always been together. Like 2 peas in a pod. I am so happy. This is what I have always wanted.
> 
> I love both of my boys very much!


Awesome news!! Enjoy your boys.


----------

